# Getting back into the swing?



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

To those of you that haven't seen my previous posts i am the owner of an elektra micro casa a leva which was lightly charred in a fire. after several months of other priorities etc i decided it was time to get back to drinking proper coffee. Im fairly handy and with the help of a few threads around decided that rather than buy a new machine (yes i know I'm frugal!  ) i decided i would strip the elektra down to bare bones and see what exactly would have to be replaced in order to put it back into service.

Having replaced all the seals, the manometer (slightly melted needle and innards) power cable and wiring she lives again!!

over the last month i can honestly say i have possibly had the worst and the best shots i have ever had. Thanks have to go to Callum for selling me his la cimbali magnum.

having rambled for a few paragraphs (thanks for sticking with me so far!!) my real question is this I'm starting to get reasonably consistent results however as always i feel there may be room for improvements and i was wondering if anyone has used different baskets than the standard (if any exist in 49mm) or if there are any recommendations on temperature stability as i usually find a couple of shots in the quality deteriorates?

if any of you have any ideas or crazy theories I'm more than willing to test


----------

